# How can I get to my optimal levels when each time I increase my armour I feel shaky



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

After I increase my armour thyroid I feel shaky and my heart rate goes up. How can I start to feel better if I can't handle the increase. I'm so depressed, achy especially in my arms. Just overall run down. How can anybody live like this. I went to a natural dr. who did saliva test on me. He said that I didn't have adrenal fatigue, I have parasympathetic stress. What can I do to get well. I feel like I'm going to die? My children needs me. Should I get on sntidepressants? At least I won't feel this bad. This hashimotos is the worst!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What was your dose before, and what is it now (the increased dose)?

I dont know about Armour, but when someone is sensitive to increases of Synthroid/Levo, it is often recommended to go up gradually, such as alternating days on the old dose and the new dose, or even every third day on the new dose.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed with Octavia.

I'm sensitive to Synthroid increases and get shaky, jittery, anxious, and unpleasant gastrointestinal issues. But, to paraphrase the great Bob Dylan, you keep on keeping on and eventually it passes...or, it did for me.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

What increments are you increasing? I have never had any reaction to an increase, although I am still titrating after 18 months with a quarter grain at each increase. I started at 1 grain with a naturopath and am at 2.25 grains. Did you not do well on synthroid? I would say no on the antidepressants but that is just my opinion. I wish you the best.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How many increases of Armour have you had? Every time my dose of Synthroid increases I have about 10-12 days of feeling like I'm suddenly hyperthyroid and I just have to tough it out until my body adjusts to the increase.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Ahhhh..... I have a little hope now I am taking two 30 mg armour thyroid in am and 1 1/2 30 mg in the afternoon. I started biting the tablet in half. I used to take two 30 mg in am and 1 in the afternoon (30 mg). I increased it myself (my endo said I could). I actually go see him on Thurs. Do 1/4 grains come in tablet form of armour thyroid? I seemed ok on this dosage, but still had hypo symptoms. I need to get my free t3 up, but as soon as I try to increase I get the side effects. And sometimes it starts after an hour or so. Why is that? I cannot take synthroid. It makes me feel horrible and bloated. Does nothing for me. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Danniswirl said:


> Ahhhh..... I have a little hope now I am taking two 30 mg armour thyroid in am and 1 1/2 30 mg in the afternoon. I started biting the tablet in half. I used to take two 30 mg in am and 1 in the afternoon (30 mg). I increased it myself (my endo said I could). I actually go see him on Thurs. Do 1/4 grains come in tablet form of armour thyroid? I seemed ok on this dosage, but still had hypo symptoms. I need to get my free t3 up, but as soon as I try to increase I get the side effects. And sometimes it starts after an hour or so. Why is that? I cannot take synthroid. It makes me feel horrible and bloated. Does nothing for me. Thanks for all the input.


Can you post some recent labs with ranges please.

What specifically are you experiencing as far as considering an anti depressant?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Danniswirl said:


> Ahhhh..... I have a little hope now I am taking two 30 mg armour thyroid in am and 1 1/2 30 mg in the afternoon. I started biting the tablet in half. I used to take two 30 mg in am and 1 in the afternoon (30 mg). I increased it myself (my endo said I could). I actually go see him on Thurs. Do 1/4 grains come in tablet form of armour thyroid? I seemed ok on this dosage, but still had hypo symptoms. I need to get my free t3 up, but as soon as I try to increase I get the side effects. And sometimes it starts after an hour or so. Why is that? I cannot take synthroid. It makes me feel horrible and bloated. Does nothing for me. Thanks for all the input.


I never have taken my Armour on an empty stomach and I am wondering if you do and I do hope you are not chewing it?

Also, keep busy...............very busy. Move around. Try to be physically active if you can.


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

I am sorry that you are going through this! I also recently started meds and feel very similar to you. It is very scary and very frustrating. I hope it gets figured out for all of us soon!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Gotta try to go low 'n' slow with the titration process. I'm guilty of not being patient enough, too. I believe they do make 1/4 grain tablets. You could also consider taking some of the thyroid medication at night, as long as it doesn't give you insomnia. They have done research studies showing that T4 medications given at night are more effective at doing things like reducing TSH levels. (I want to say it was around 10-20% more effective, but don't quote me on that.)

I'm in the same boat as you -- any big increases bring unwanted side-effects and symptoms. I have tried not to increase any thyroid medication more than 1/4 grain (or 12.5 mcg if T4 only) at a time.

hugs6


----------

